# Quest M3 scorch marks



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey all,

Just stripping my Quest and giving a good (somewhat overdue) clean and noticed a big of nasty scorching by one of the elements.

I'm assuming it's just from a bit of build up from the fan drawing out beside it, but thought I'd check if anyone else has noticed this??



















Cheers

Joel.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Fun little puzzle for the morning....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Most probably a bean that's ended up there and got carbonised. Always a good idea to blast some air through from the rear vent underneath to clear away any chaff that's ended up between the outer casing and the drum.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Most probably a bean that's ended up there and got carbonised. Always a good idea to blast some air through from the rear vent underneath to clear away any chaff that's ended up between the outer casing and the drum.


I've made that a little challenging for myself as I usually have an exhaust pipe attached to the back of it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's seriously impressive.

Out of interest. During the drying phase of your roasts, do you leave the bean inlet chute open until bean mass temp hits the bottom of the hockey stick curve and then close it as the temp starts to rise during the roast phase?

Also, I see you've got two thermoprobes attached to the Quest. Are they both located in the bean mass during roasts or is one reading environment temp?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's seriously impressive.
> 
> Out of interest. During the drying phase of your roasts, do you leave the bean inlet chute open until bean mass temp hits the bottom of the hockey stick curve and then close it as the temp starts to rise during the roast phase?
> 
> Also, I see you've got two thermoprobes attached to the Quest. Are they both located in the bean mass during roasts or is one reading environment temp?


Haha, thanks. Smaller diameter pipe going on after this clean up. That one was a temporary experiment, that stayed on for quite some time in the end.

Yep usually leave bean inlet open as you say.

Thermocouples are ET and BT


----------

